
Neater async failure handling in TypeScript - fanf2
https://www.theguardian.com/info/2019/dec/22/async-failure-handling-in-typescript
======
lioeters
Here's the attempt() function that was described in the article:

[https://github.com/guardian/ts-
failure/blob/master/src/index...](https://github.com/guardian/ts-
failure/blob/master/src/index.ts)

